# My new baby



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of my new baby. We haven't yet decided on a name. My daughters want to name him Bam Bam. I have traded 1 of my wf cinnamon pearl pieds with afrobboy on here. This little guy is very sweet but still a little nerves. He is starting to come around though. His parents where lutino pied Mom, and dad a normal grey split to pied. I am keeping 1 of my wf ciinamon pearls (either the pearl pied or the pearl split to pied). Not sure what 1 is a female yet. Is it possible to get lutino babies from this pair in the future? I'd love a lutino baby.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous  bam bam is a nice name


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well we are keeping a girl wf cinnamon pearl pied so we are going to name her Pebbles.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

ha ha all you need now is fred and wilma


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Hes gorgeous debbie and yes since hes split lutino( from his mother being a lutino) you will get female lutino babies from them


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well thanks Sarah that's what I thought. That will not be for a while as he is only 10 weeks and she is 7 weeks. In the meantime we are having fun playing with them. He is a little afraid of us but is coming around. If I take him out he seems to try and fly right back to his cage. I clipped his weeks to help with training him. Also there in my livingroom so I'd hate for him to fly out the door.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well he's a beauty!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Sooo cute!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw what a cutie! He looks just like my Sarge


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

While tonight he was whistling and trying really hard to say pretty bird. He was chattering away. I`ll have to try to get a video. So sweet.


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well we finally decided on a name for my little pied boy. My daughter decided on Max. So I like the name and Max it is. She has also decided that Max is hers. He is still a little shy with people but will stepup, but doesn't like to be out of the cage. I think I'll try putting him his own cage and hopfully he'll bond more with us. Will putting him in his own cage help with bonding?


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome Max.... He should have some realy nice Lutino babies (girls only) the pied will help keep the bald spots way down, and I love the long crests all pieds seem to have... a handsome eddition to your flock, congrats.


----------



## lovelyolivia (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a parakeet named Max!! Good luck with your new baby!!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

He is such a handsome little guy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes keeping him in his own cage and spending time with only him and no other birds around should help to tame him and help him calm down. The other birds would only be a distraction if you tried it with them around. Max is a really cute name!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Max is really a cute name!

Enjoy!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well he just didn't seem like a Bam Bam. He more suits the name Max. I tried keeping him in his own cage but he constantly called to the other birds. So we put him back in with them. We do take him out every day and take him into another room to play with use. He is getting better.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That works too...just as long as he gets that socialization alone, he'll tame great! Already has an adorable personality!


----------

